# DS #4957: River City Soccer Hooligans (USA)



## Chanser (Jun 17, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6265^^


----------



## basher11 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Another World (Jun 17, 2010)

i want a new river city ransom game! -=(

http://www.lostlevels.org/200402/200402-rcr.shtml

-another world


----------



## jami2o (Jun 17, 2010)

Excellent!!! I was waiting a remake like that!!!


----------



## oneballnoa (Jun 17, 2010)

As soon as I saw River City I was super excited, but now just tears and dreams of what could have been.... oh the humanity!


----------



## seo_something (Jun 17, 2010)

sorta reminds me a little bit of super dodge ball.


----------



## jami2o (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn! I've a problem, The button start doesn't works and I can't start the game (anti piracy protection?), somebody help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I use M3 Simply


----------



## Brocktree (Jun 17, 2010)

Most likely.


----------



## Sharpz (Jun 17, 2010)

AP confirmed on AKAIO 1.7. You can't start the game because you can't press start.


----------



## EarthBound (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks pretty slick.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

Working fine on CycloDS B.3

How do you change who you control during the game, or can you?   9 times out of 10 your character is off screen.  There's no tutorial for the controls that I can see.

They really needed to zoom out a little.  The camera is too close to the action.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 17, 2010)

seo_something said:
			
		

> sorta reminds me a little bit of super dodge ball.



I was just about to post that myself. Super Dodgeball + River City Ransom + Soccer = This


----------



## Krazplay (Jun 17, 2010)

Not working on my Supercard DSOne because of the AP.
I don't understand, the japanese version was working fine


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 17, 2010)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> Not working on my Supercard DSOne because of the AP.
> I don't understand, the japanese version was working fine


Use Dsone EOS SP3, it's should start with the new AP engine.

Also start on EZ5i fw v101 + k3.0OB1.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Working fine on CycloDS B.3
> 
> How do you change who you control during the game, or can you?   9 times out of 10 your character is off screen.  There's no tutorial for the controls that I can see.
> 
> They really needed to zoom out a little.  The camera is too close to the action.



the continuous mode is the tutorial




it teaches you on how to tackle, defense and launch your super attack


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 17, 2010)

this looks like a beautiful game but the only prob as usual is AP
the strange football is very interesting esp since the DS football games have bad gameplay when it gets difficult since u are not in control but u have to go with the game (noticed tht with fifa, PES had problems)


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 17, 2010)

Is there a "story mode" or a mode where you create a team and recruit players (like in fifa street) ?


----------



## Kijof (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't work using Supercard DSone SP3.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 17, 2010)

Kijof said:
			
		

> Don't work using Supercard DSone SP3.


Weird. You have not turned off clean mode perhaps ?


----------



## Krazplay (Jun 17, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Krazplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're using the one released the 8th june and not the first SP3 ?
Because it's working for me


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2010)

i just finished the game
the ???????? is


Spoiler



exhibition mode


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 17, 2010)

:cough: works on my DSTWO :cough: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 although O.o this game is either really quite hard or I suck at it.....


----------



## Deepfreezer (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn nice Remake.

I would say the good ol´NES times are back, I loved Nintendo World Cup back then, and this is exactly the same, OMG is this cool!


----------



## MasterM (Jun 17, 2010)

Dsone Eos sp3_0608 clean mode - works perfectly. 
Soccer with tornadoes, lightning strikes, beating up opponents and super shots? DO WANT.


----------



## Blackiris (Jun 17, 2010)

River City Soccer Hooligans? Nah, that can't be the title because I read "Nintendo World Cup DS"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ever since I found out they were remaking the game for the DS, this US version was the only game I've been waiting for this month since everything else of interest to me comes out in July. It's safe to say they did a great job updating the original game to suit today's standards. Definitely reached my expectations, since right now my DS is on standby and halfway done through a match since I broke free from it enough to post here...and to do homework. In short, serious soccer game fans may not appreciate this as much (but it's still a pretty fun game) but people who have followed anything related to Kunio definitely will.

P.S. The game works perfectly fine on EDGE firmware v1.11


----------



## Overwhelming (Jun 17, 2010)

Ha! This is a remake of the NES classic Nintendo World Cup!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's working on Supercard DSTwo


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Ha! This is a remake of the NES classic Nintendo World Cup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome I loved this game.

is it button or stylus controls

This>>>>>>>Word Cup (The real one)


----------



## Kijof (Jun 17, 2010)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're using the one released the 8th june and not the first SP3 ?
> Because it's working for me



I was using the first SP3, working fine here with the 8th june SP3.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> Overwhelming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like the old one....
its button PPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## eife (Jun 17, 2010)

doesn't work on R4 (tested with wood R4 1.09)


----------



## Nekoblade (Jun 17, 2010)

North America needs more Kunio-kun/River City games.


----------



## virtualboy (Jun 17, 2010)

Not into soccer but I would love a port of Technos' Super Spike V-Ball


----------



## knighTeen87 (Jun 17, 2010)

i really wanna play this. How can i fix this "Press Start" problem?


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 17, 2010)

River City Soccer Hooligans - First 7 Minutes [Nintendo Ds]

http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/xdpz8...st-7_videogames


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2010)

OMFG! YES! This was my alltime favorite game for the regular gameboy!


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 18, 2010)

River_City_Soccer_Hooligans_PROPER_USA_NDS-JESUS

Maybe this one is cracked but at the moment i can't find it anywhere to test it.


----------



## Miser (Jun 18, 2010)

Got it working on the R4. 
Fun game, much like the original.


----------



## eife (Jun 18, 2010)

Miser, how did you do?

crackfix?
hexedit?


----------



## go2_ars (Jun 18, 2010)

Miser said:
			
		

> Got it working on the R4.
> Fun game, much like the original.


What? How can you do that, tell us please


----------



## themuddaload (Jun 18, 2010)

haha i have the original nes version of this game sitting on a shelf downstairs.

best part of the game was maiming the opposing teams players, so they only had a couple of guys that could actually do anything xD


----------



## luke_c (Jun 18, 2010)

River_City_Soccer_Hooligans_With_Stolen_Crack_NDS-VENOM
River_City_Soccer_Hooligans_With_Non-Stolen_Crack_DIRFIX_NDS-VENOM

Ahaha


----------



## basher11 (Jun 18, 2010)

lol really?

non-stolen crack


----------



## piglywigly (Jun 18, 2010)

pre spam?


----------



## piglywigly (Jun 18, 2010)

River_City_Soccer_Hooligans_PROPER_NDS-VENOMSUCKDIX too if you wanna keep track of pre spam


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what the keeper controls are, I got in a shootout and I had no idea what to do >_


----------



## knighTeen87 (Jun 18, 2010)

any solution about this "press start" problem?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 18, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the keeper controls are, I got in a shootout and I had no idea what to do >_


----------



## luke_c (Jun 18, 2010)

River_City_Soccer_Hooligans_UNPLAYABLE_and_UNCRACKED_USA-NDS-P2PWHORES
>_>


----------



## basher11 (Jun 18, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> River_City_Soccer_Hooligans_UNPLAYABLE_and_UNCRACKED_USA-NDS-P2PWHORES
> >_>



what are the groups doing with these dumps? XD


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 18, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> maxmouse2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what the keeper controls are, I got in a shootout and I had no idea what to do >_


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 18, 2010)

does the crack work?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 18, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> does the crack work?



that's hard to confirm, since it's downright difficult to find right now.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 18, 2010)

well as soon as myself or retro find is DSTT users i wouldn't bother as will will incorporate in next release


----------



## alexlol350 (Jun 19, 2010)

where is the patch of this game


----------



## alexlol350 (Jun 19, 2010)

i need a fix or a patch from this game because I need play


----------



## roncygnus (Jun 19, 2010)

There's no fix yet.


----------



## jami2o (Jun 19, 2010)

Damn! We need a patch!! :


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 19, 2010)

Game worked on CycloDS day 1. It's okay, but since the camera stays on the ball rather than your character, it can be confusing. Plus, I don't think there's any way to switch out characters. It's a cool little game, but quirky for sure.


----------



## hogpen (Jun 19, 2010)

The jp version has a hex edit fix which has allowed me to play that.
I tried looking for the same hex codes in the en version but no luck.
They couldn't be _that_ different though.


----------



## Miser (Jun 19, 2010)

hogpen said:
			
		

> The jp version has a hex edit fix which has allowed me to play that.
> I tried looking for the same hex codes in the en version but no luck.
> They couldn't be _that_ different though.


Yeah, the fix is very similar to the J fix.


----------



## roncygnus (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know how use hex edit. Programming is very difficult for me. If I knew...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kunio-Kun is one of my favorites series from the 80's and 90's. I'm really thinking about play the J version now...


----------



## orcid (Jun 19, 2010)

Miser said:
			
		

> hogpen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very funny. Just help us or don't post such messages like your two posts in this thread without answering to questions.


----------



## avach (Jun 19, 2010)

Hola!!

I'm new around here and I live in Chile. My English is very bad or poor... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a problem whit this game. I like this game very much from the NES age (nintendo world cup and kunio nekketsu soccer[world cup 2] if they like to name it so).

I have a NDS lite whit dstt card, firmware or ver. 1.17a12 and the game NO PRESS START to play!! WTF!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can anyone help me to start the game on my dstt?

greetings from chile


----------



## Apextreme (Jun 20, 2010)

avach said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> 
> I'm new around here and I live in Chile. My English is very bad or poor...
> 
> ...



im from chile too my friend. Here is your answer:
si hubieras leido todo el topic sabrías que este problema ya se planteó y se está buscando una solución. Por favor aprendan, y esto va para todo que lea, a ver los topics enteros y no sólo los últimos posts. Es una falta de respeto hacia los otros usuarios

sorry for writing in spanish there; i know it is an english forum.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 20, 2010)

There's AP in the game. that's the reason.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

anyone 
care to test this patch

http://www.multiupload.com/67ZO8EPHN1

EDIT: 
tested and works on akaio1.7

basher11, go go go


----------



## basher11 (Jun 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> anyone
> care to test this patch
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/67ZO8EPHN1



wheredya find THAT elixer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2000th post!

worth it since im quoting you XD


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

hahahahahhaha
i feel honoured to be part of your post?

where did i find? i have no idea someone name kenlixir gave that to me..


----------



## basher11 (Jun 20, 2010)

im testing it right now


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

i hope we have some good news
just make sure kunio had fully walkout from the screen before you press start


----------



## basher11 (Jun 20, 2010)

alright. does the AP also affect emulators?

just in case.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

the game works on emulator without patching

EDIT: 
a friend just reported that the patch also works for him on ak2i
so i assume we have got a fix


----------



## basher11 (Jun 20, 2010)

edit:

i can press START to get past the title screen. does that mean it works?

if it is, im out. im going to sleep. laters.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> edit:
> 
> i can press START to get past the title screen. does that mean it works?
> 
> if it is, im out. im going to sleep. laters.



i think so...
thats what everyone is complaining about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks basher

again this is the link for patch http://www.multiupload.com/67ZO8EPHN1


----------



## N-TG (Jun 20, 2010)

Testing in Wood 1.09 for R4
doesn't fix it...

And the funny thing is that I got rid of R4 1.18 because Wood is running better almost all the games that R4 couldn't run and this is a game that R4 can run but Wood can't...

Talk about bad luck :S

WORKS!!!!


----------



## jami2o (Jun 20, 2010)

Testing in M3 Simply!

Finally IT WORKS!!!

Thanks for the patch


----------



## anaxs (Jun 20, 2010)

looks pretty booghy, but il try it


----------



## Apextreme (Jun 20, 2010)

WORKING IN WOOD 1.09

playing against korea!

patching was hard, like everything is in chinese or something


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

Apextreme,
yes they are in chinese
my question is anyone know a patch cretaor program that is in english?


----------



## pachogamez (Jun 20, 2010)

working on akaio 1.7

thanks a lot


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jun 20, 2010)

If anyone know how to play this aside from Y to shoot, B to jump, A to pass etc, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## noname9889 (Jun 20, 2010)

kthnxshwn said:
			
		

> If anyone know how to play this aside from Y to shoot, B to jump, A to pass etc, PLEASE let me know.


On the press start screen, theres a full tutorial of how to play, just cycle through things with L/R


----------



## Ruri (Jun 20, 2010)

seo_something said:
			
		

> sorta reminds me a little bit of super dodge ball.


Not a coincidence, since Super Dodge Ball was a game in the same series as River City Random in Japan.  (As was Nintendo World Cup -- they were all Kunio-Kun games that were, for some reason, released as unrelated titles in the US.)

(Although you probably already knew that, and I'm sure someone else has already pointed this out.)

Also, it's cool that they're trying to release all the games under one label here, now, and establish the brand -- I always thought it was sort of a pity that they released them as unrelated games back in the NES era, since part of the joke was the silly cartoonish ultraviolence that they brought to everything.

Of course, the really big joke in the setting (the Samurai one, which took the schoolkids from the Kunio-Kun / River City Ransom / Super Dodge Ball / etc games and put them in an Edo-era samurai epic, using River City Ransom mechanics) was never released in the US at all.  I hope they remake it -- it was hilarious.  Although many of its mechanics were borrowed for the RCR remake.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

talking about the edo-samurai version
i kinda miss that
still i hope they will bring the beat em up series to DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that will be epic fun


----------



## orcid (Jun 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> anyone
> care to test this patch
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/67ZO8EPHN1
> ...


Thanks a lot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Finally I can play the game!


----------



## eife (Jun 20, 2010)

N-TG said:
			
		

> Testing in Wood 1.09 for R4
> doesn't fix it...
> 
> And the funny thing is that I got rid of R4 1.18 because Wood is running better almost all the games that R4 couldn't run and this is a game that R4 can run but Wood can't...
> ...



noooooo

tested it with YSmenu too?

[EDIT] wait : 2 answers saying the contraries... so it works finaly?


----------



## t4ils (Jun 20, 2010)

Working on DSTT, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For a full tutorial (a little more than what's on the press start screen), play continuous mode


----------



## OuTee (Jun 20, 2010)

Works on Wood R4


----------



## N-TG (Jun 20, 2010)

eife said:
			
		

> N-TG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I saw that I will try patching it again and see...
OK IT WORKED

And I saw that my card reader is busted because when I patched it I did it when the rom was still inside the sdcard... And it didn't work because my card reader  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did change the "Date Modified" but in reality it was the same file (unpatched)
Wood R4 1.09


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

Patch didnt work for me on dstt


----------



## hahahahaha (Jun 20, 2010)

Er, could someone put it on something besides Rapidshare or Megaupload? My com cannot download from either of those sites for some reason...


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pacth Elixir. It works perfectly.


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Jun 20, 2010)

Can anyone explain some general gameplay hints/tactics please?

I can only beat the lowest ranked teams on the normal difficulty setting and I get the feeling I'm seriously missing something in terms of how the game is supposed to be played.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain some general gameplay hints/tactics please?
> 
> I can only beat the lowest ranked teams on the normal difficulty setting and I get the feeling I'm seriously missing something in terms of how the game is supposed to be played.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



striking the ball hard or using special attack doesn't guaranty a goal 
try lob the ball over the goal keeper...
try dash as fast as you can and launch the special attack
if the goal keeper got hit hard and fall then try to grab the rebound and score
sometimes a normal shot will also result a goal... 

my advise.. try play the training (continuous play) mode to get familar with what you can do


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks. That seems to be helping. In a proper match though is it better to try and score yourself of leave it to the forwards? I kept passing it to the strikers but they rarely seem to do anything useful. Thanks again.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jun 21, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's all it takes to learn how to play this game then I must be doing something incredibly wrong. I understand soccer scores are supposed to be in the single digits etc, but I can't score at all.


----------



## al5911 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Elixirdream for the patch.Works on AK2i and M3i zero


----------



## avach (Jun 21, 2010)

Apextreme said:
			
		

> avach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for replying : y si lei todo el topico desde la primera pagina... pero creeme que no soy muy bueno para el ingles y pense que se me habia perdido algo... ademas por conclusion propia AP=anti-pirateria?  Un saludo....   greetings from chile


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 21, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> Thanks. That seems to be helping. In a proper match though is it better to try and score yourself of leave it to the forwards? I kept passing it to the strikers but they rarely seem to do anything useful. Thanks again.



depends...
if i am not wrong.. you can actually instruct them on what to do


----------



## roncygnus (Jun 22, 2010)

Many thanks for the patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A dream becomes reality hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, this is a joke... not really... thanks again


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Jun 22, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> cowboycoder77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is what I'm failing at. Occassionally my player shouts an instruction but I'm not sure how I'm doing it. Can you instruct the fwd players to use special shots etc (and how)?


----------

